# top ten business names POLL



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

ok guys ive gone through the names that i think are suitable so here are the top ten


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Thats none then :lol:

Darren


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

and take two...


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

added


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

come on guys theres only two in it at the mo


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

Detailed Perfection is taken.. by me LOL


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

riggsy said:


> Detailed Perfection is taken.. by me LOL


LOL... thats the one i voted for !

Other than that then ABCD


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

can't have 2 detailed perfections in such close radius LOL


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Agden Brow Car Detailing - ABCD = L200 Steve

I like this alot... but dont actually know why!!!


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

come on 'Prestige Reflections'! woop woop! You know it makes sense people.

Vote now....vote 'Prestige Reflections!'

Just to reiterate my thinking.......

'Prestige Reflections'

The way I see it a valeting/detailing company name has to say a few things to potential clients:

1) 'We dont just do a cheap wash with a dirty sponge like the guys in tesco car park'
2) 'We can RESPONSIBLY take care of your top end porsche/aston etc'
3) 'The services we offer will make your car look better than you have ever seen it'

The general public dont really understand the word 'detailing' so that cant easily be used. The word 'valet' doesnt do justice to the full range of paint correction and protection services that you can offer, and anything too cryptic and nobody will have any idea what you do! 

'Prestige Reflections' is perfect as people often associate the word 'prestige' with automotive vehicles, and 'Reflections' tells people its going to be blummin shiny when we've finished with it!


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I like Cheshire Car Care simply because its a tongue-twister. 

Try saying it quickly over and over again - it's bloody hard work.


----------



## Spoolin93 (May 27, 2006)

Another vote for L200Steve's 'ABCD' :thumb: . Good luck with whatever you go for mate.


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

hmm i voted but what about signature car care lol


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Auto Perfection is already taken


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

who 's got it


----------



## lady penelope (Oct 10, 2007)

mattjonescardiff said:


> come on 'Prestige Reflections'! woop woop! You know it makes sense people.
> 
> Vote now....vote 'Prestige Reflections!'
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you Matt. Most people wouldn't have a clue what 'detailing' meant and 'valet' is soooo common. VOTE FOR PRESTIGE REFELECTIONS


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

lady penelope said:


> Totally agree with you Matt. Most people wouldn't have a clue what 'detailing' meant and 'valet' is soooo common. VOTE FOR PRESTIGE REFELECTIONS


cheers for the support! :thumb:

How long is this vote going to run for Gav? And is the winner the one with the most votes or whatever you decide yourself?


----------



## ash_xt (Apr 22, 2007)

hotwaxxx2007 said:


> I like Cheshire Car Care simply because its a tongue-twister.
> 
> Try saying it quickly over and over again - it's bloody hard work.


must be a west brom thing cus thats the one i thought looked best lol!!!


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

the winner will be the one with the most votes


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

what if the one with the most votes ie "detailed perfection" is already taken by myself??


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

then you give the winner £20 lol


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Auto Perfection is already taken





P.M.V.Gavin said:


> who 's got it


Company called Auto Perfection


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

ok just in case the detailed perfection is now changed to detailed to perfection


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

personnaly i feel leaving your name to a public vote is a bit stupid really as you need to come up with a name thats relevent to your client base, will you have astons and ferraris in, day in day out for full details or will you have normal cars in for basic valets or maybe a mix of both.

I take it you have a business plan that has already worked out what sort of business you are most likely to gain, so your name should reflect that and apeal mainly to those customers and not to what members here think as it will be mainly detail related.


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

P.M.V.Gavin said:


> ok just in case the detailed perfection is now changed to detailed to perfection


cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Nothing beats mine but I'm biased.
Besides mine, detailed perfection gets my vote


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

DETAILEDTO PERFECTION is a big name to live up to im not doubting your abilities but are you the best detailer in your area?
if your local bently,ferrai,aston garage called you would you be able to deliver?
people love their cars as you know from this site so if you are say you are perfection i hope you can live up to the name.:thumb:


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

YEVAD said:


> DETAILED PERFECTION is a big name to live up to im not doubting your abilities but are you the best detailer in your area?
> if your local bently,ferrai,aston garage called you would you be able to deliver?
> people love their cars as you know from this site so if you are say you are perfection i hope you can live up to the name.:thumb:


Detailed Perfection is already taken by me :wave:

so I hope he won't be using that name!!!


----------



## VooDoo (May 14, 2006)

I think it best that the name of the company should probably reflect what the company does in the first instance when a company is new. ( yes i knew intel et al do not ) Prestige Reflections was my choice but that was because i knew what you would be doing. That on the side of a van or whatever may not instantly tell people what its all about without reading whatever else my be there. Easily missed. 

Just my opinion. Good luck. 

Greig


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

adb said:


> Company called Auto Perfection


:lol:


----------



## VooDoo (May 14, 2006)

Maybe some confusion if you go with CCC!

http://www.cheshirecarcare.co.uk/45076/cheshire.htm

Greig


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

VooDoo said:


> I think it best that the name of the company should probably reflect what the company does in the first instance when a company is new. ( yes i knew intel et al do not ) Prestige Reflections was my choice but that was because i knew what you would be doing. That on the side of a van or whatever may not instantly tell people what its all about without reading whatever else my be there. Easily missed.
> 
> Just my opinion. Good luck.
> 
> Greig


When coming up with the name 'Prestige Reflections' I tried to consider exactly what you have said. i.e. the thinking of a man in the street and not a load of detailing enthusiasts on a detailing website. Everyone voting here should do the same.

That is why I have purposely avoided the word detailing as this is not commonly appreciated in the UK, as opposed to being widely used in the States. I would disagree with you that 'Prestige Reflections' would not be understood on the side of a van. Personally I can picture a mercedes sprinter or such like in a nice gun metal grey metallic with 'Prestige Reflections' emblazoned on it. This can then be appended by a 'tag line' and some quick bullet points to sum up services offered. i.e.

*Automotive Valet & Detailing Specialists
- Swirl and scratch removal* [everyone appreciates the word 'swirl']
*- Machine Polishing* [nice to get the word polishing in there]
*- Range of fine waxes* [everyone loves the word 'wax' and appreciates that getting a waxing is doing something good for their motor]

Something visual would help too. I like to see Astons as example cars on detailers promotional material, they are british, associate a certain status and sophistication, plus dont offend anyone as everyone likes a good Aston! Although this does depend where you are placing youself in the market. If you are aiming a bit more 'mid' then perhaps a honda s2000 or an Audi TT? Alternatively I've seen one detailer on DW with manufacturers emblems on his van. This is a nice touch and instantly demonstrates to people that you work with a range of prestige/sports/everyday vehicles.

For me personally a company name shouldnt just be 'car cleaners ltd'. It should have a bit of character and still be able to sum up the function, service and _ethos_ of the business.

Good luck with the business whatever name you choose Gav!:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

/\/\/\/\ Great bit of advise Gav


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

What, like, Wonder Detail; Like Wonder Bra, but for your car?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Naked hand jobs by Gav:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









:lol: :detailer: :lol:


----------



## adb (Jul 13, 2006)

^^^ That is WRONG ^^^


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Grim! can someone delete that please!!^^^^


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

^^ you've got to hope that mirror doesn't meet with a sticky end.... ^^


Can't believe I just posted that.....


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

YIKES!!! What the frigging hell is that!!!!!

OMG - HELP, somebody remove that image from my brain.


----------



## lady penelope (Oct 10, 2007)

mattjonescardiff said:


> Grim! can someone delete that please!!^^^^


No leave it on....the best picture on DW at the moment!


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

lady penelope said:


> No leave it on....the best picture on DW at the moment!


:lol: :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Mate, keep your during pictures for yourself please.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

sorry Gaz ill keep them till your 18 :lol:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

lady penelope said:


> No leave it on....the best picture on DW at the moment!


----------



## lady penelope (Oct 10, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


>


come on then put your money where your mouth is lets have some pictures of your gorgeous body. :thumb:  :lol:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

lady penelope said:


> come on then put your money where your mouth is lets have some pictures of your gorgeous body. :thumb:  :lol:










Believe me you don't want to see pictures of me at all, I'm more Albert Steptoe than George Clooney I'm afraid















There are a few on here mind, who may oblige without needing much persuasion :lol:


----------



## mattm (Jun 1, 2007)

Is it too late to be a pain in the ar$e and suggest "Flawless Finish"?

Example logo:










Apologies if this has been considered/already an existing company.

If it's only the ones in the poll then I've voted for Auto Perfection!


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

riggsy said:


> Detailed Perfection is already taken by me :wave:
> 
> so I hope he won't be using that name!!!


So you got Detailed Perfection then i take it :lol:


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

Scud said:


> So you got Detailed Perfection then i take it :lol:


he best not LOL as detailed perfection is already taken by myself and I live near Gavin too LOL

hopefully he will choose another name!!!


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

ok guys ive decided to write them all down and im gonna video the tombole late tomorrow


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

As a quick side note (not sure if it's been mentioned earlier), think ahead to where you see yourself in say 5 yrs time....you may have moved premises so a name related to a specific location might not be such a good idea.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

P.M.V.Gavin said:


> ok guys ive decided to write them all down and im gonna video the tombole late tomorrow


all ten Gav? or just a few? Are you sure you want to select your business name by random!?:doublesho (Although the video does sound pretty exciting!)


----------



## lady penelope (Oct 10, 2007)

P.M.V.Gavin said:


> ok guys ive decided to write them all down and im gonna video the tombole late tomorrow


Have I missed something? I thought the winner was the one with the most votes?


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

lady penelope said:


> Have I missed something? I thought the winner was the one with the most votes?


yeah the name thats winning is already taken by me hehehe


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

riggsy said:


> yeah the name thats winning is already taken by me hehehe


have you registered that name in companies house if you have not im fairly sure any one can use it. 
also if gav uses that name and does really well starts a franchise you could end up having to pay him to use your own name.
its a bit of fun now but could end up being not so down the line.
im sure some one will correct me if im wrong.:thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

YEVAD said:


> have you registered that name in companies house if you have not im fairly sure any one can use it.
> also if gav uses that name and does really well starts a franchise you could end up having to pay him to use your own name.
> its a bit of fun now but could end up being not so down the line.
> im sure some one will correct me if im wrong.:thumb:


Companies House deals with Ltd companies. Anyone can trade as (t/a) whatever they wish. You wouldn't believe how many XXX t/a Catering Equipment Supplies / Solutions / Services there are for example.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

Tricky Red said:


> Companies House is deals with Ltd companies. Anyone can trade as (t/a) whatever they wish. You wouldn't believe how many XXX t/a Catering Equipment Supplies / Solutions / Services there are for example.


thats what i meant to say ltd. if some body is successful and goes down that route its a case of first come first served.:thumb:


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

not registered with companies house but have the domain name. I best register then lol


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

I voted for Detailed Perfection as I think its the best possible name for you Gav, also if anyone doesn't like it tough luck, they don't have sole rights to the name and they aren't a Ltd company so sod all they can do about it, plus as a side point you could very well gain work from having the same name, especially as you will be full time


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

Refined Reflections said:


> I voted for Detailed Perfection as I think its the best possible name for you Gav, also if anyone doesn't like it tough luck, they don't have sole rights to the name and they aren't a Ltd company so sod all they can do about it, plus as a side point you could very well gain work from having the same name, especially as you will be full time


Im hoping Gav wont do that seeing as were situated in the same town near enough and Ive had the name for years, but if he does then there is nothing I can do as you say!!!

Gav has also changed "detailed perfection" to "detailed to perfection" as per one of his previous posts :wave:


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

dont worry riggsy any way send me a pm were ur from and we go for a pint or two in the stamford arms in bowdon


----------



## riggsy (Dec 19, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

ok guys pick the keys up on monday


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

and the winner is Agden Brow Elegent Valeting = essjay 
sorry guys but its the only one that points out wot i be doing to public


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

PMSL this guy is classic, he opens a poll then chooses the only name that got the lowest number of votes!!


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

theres a metherd to my maddnesss how many jo public know what detailng means


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

Lets hope the spelling is correct on the sign :wall:


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

its one of those days lol


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

P.M.V.Gavin said:


> theres a metherd to my maddnesss how many jo public know what detailng means


Fair enough, but why not have just chosen that in the first place rather than waste the time opening a poll and people taking the time to give it consideration then vote only to be completely ignored??


----------



## m33porsche (Jun 10, 2007)

Too late for the pole but my favorite is...

WASH & GLOW.....may be using it sometime soon


----------



## lady penelope (Oct 10, 2007)

What a total waste of time and effort for all concerned. And what a terrible one you picked. Good luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

You assume people are ignorant and dont know about detailing then i think your wrong. just look at the people on this site . If you advertise on your sign 'fine waxes paint correction and valeting' etc I think they would get it.
If your going to dumb down and attract the lower end you should have gone for a name like car washes "r" us.
By having one of the other names, even if they did not understand it, they would be curious enough to have a look at what you are doing and if you are any good you would get recommended by other people anyway.:thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Glad i voted now

Our office is moving to Hale next week and i'll pass through Bowden daily. Might have to pop in and see how it's going


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Glad I didn't win. I was sweating bricks for a minute there, thinking ABCD (which is by far the best company name ) was going to win, and that I'd have to go for a pint with Gav.

Phew, lucky escape:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

L200 Steve said:


> Glad I didn't win. I was sweating bricks for a minute there, thinking ABCD (which is by far the best company name ) was going to win, and that I'd have to go for a pint with Gav.
> 
> Phew, lucky escape:thumb:


:lol:


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

Prestige Motor Soap Lathering :lol:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Bloody hell Gav, I hope you're better at deciding what products to use when a car is plonked in front of you :lol: Good luck with it all anyway :thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

bit bemused by this to be honest...


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

mattjonescardiff said:


> bit bemused by this to be honest...


Isn't that the default conclusion to a PMV Gavin thread?


----------



## lady penelope (Oct 10, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Isn't that the default conclusion to a PMV Gavin thread?


:lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> Bloody hell Gav, I hope you're better at deciding what products to use when a car is plonked in front of you :lol: Good luck with it all anyway :thumb:


And our survey said :lol:


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow can't belive I won, I never win anything. 

Can you please donate my winnings to a charity of your choice or donate it to the site for the up keep (I know £20 probably won't go very far).

Thanks

Stu


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Well I guess you will have to pay out £40 and open 2 businesses now..............

http://www.bbc.co.uk/cbbc/bluepeter/content/articles/2007/09/20/socks_apology_feature.shtml

Steve O.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Isn't that the default conclusion to a PMV Gavin thread?


No, the default conclusion to a PMV Gavin thread, is one car thats in worse state than when he bought it, and then the purchase of another car/van/dog/something.


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

ok will donate money to the M.S. charatiy because I have a friend with m s and I know how hard it is for people with m s and for the people looking after them


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

13yearoldetailer said:


> No, the default conclusion to a PMV Gavin thread, is one car thats in worse state than when he bought it, and then the purchase of another car/van/dog/something.


Thats a little unfair if you ask me, perhaps you should of kept that comment to yourself.

Ive noticed that poor old gavin gets the p1$$ taken more than any other member here, poor chap


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

stupidmonkfish said:


> Thats a little unfair if you ask me, perhaps you should of kept that comment to yourself.
> 
> Ive noticed that poor old gavin gets the p1$$ taken more than any other member here, poor chap


im used to it by now in one eye out the other :thumb:


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

Very nice of you to think of other people who are worse off than you Gav and donate to their charity especially when you need all the money you can earn at the moment to get your new business off the ground. Well done and the best of luck for the future, I'm sure you'll do well.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

P.M.V.Gavin said:


> im used to it by now in one eye out the other :thumb:


Don't you mean in one *ear* out the other?:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

13yearoldetailer said:


> No, the default conclusion to a PMV Gavin thread, is one car thats in worse state than when he bought it.


Bit cheeky that Gaz, considering a certain Corsa forum thread regarding one of your details. 
This is one of those moments where YOU need to pause and THINK before you post one of your sarcastic comments.


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

P.M.V.Gavin said:


> ok will donate money to the M.S. charatiy because I have a friend with m s and I know how hard it is for people with m s and for the people looking after them


Gavin 
PM me your address i will send you £20 to add to that.
good luck with your venture.


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Don't you mean in one *ear* out the other?:lol: :lol: :lol:


Not when he is reading it on a forum?


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

mattjonescardiff said:


> When coming up with the name 'Prestige Reflections' I tried to consider exactly what you have said. i.e. the thinking of a man in the street and not a load of detailing enthusiasts on a detailing website. Everyone voting here should do the same.
> 
> That is why I have purposely avoided the word detailing as this is not commonly appreciated in the UK, as opposed to being widely used in the States. I would disagree with you that 'Prestige Reflections' would not be understood on the side of a van. Personally I can picture a mercedes sprinter or such like in a nice gun metal grey metallic with 'Prestige Reflections' emblazoned on it. This can then be appended by a 'tag line' and some quick bullet points to sum up services offered. i.e.
> 
> ...


 this sound spot on can i use this name for my business?


----------

